# MISSING VIZSLA



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Rossi is a 5 year old hungarian Vizsla who is missing in St Albans.
Please can you share his picture with all your friends and keep a look out if you are in the area:


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Where is St. Albans?


----------



## jujuli (Sep 20, 2012)

It's Hertfordshire in the UK


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

Bless him, he's absolutely beautiful. It's heartbreaking :'( :'( :'(. I hope he is found soon, safe and well. xxx


----------



## calum (Feb 13, 2008)

Just bumping this post back to the top - hopefully he is fine


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Just wondering if that is any where near where you were have trouble with the guy who was trying to grab your dogs?
I pray he is ok and gets home safely!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Random or organized, sad state of events 

I had my dog grabbed by the collar and dagged toward a truck. Dragged is a strong word, Sam was a willing participant. 
Off leash, luckily I had my work whistle with me... that thing is loud, solved the ownership issue instantly. 

I always carry a loud work whistle in addition to the ecollar.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Big up the Whistle :

Hobbsy 8)


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

datacan said:


> Random or organized, sad state of events
> 
> I had my dog grabbed by the collar and dagged toward a truck. Dragged is a strong word, Sam was a willing participant.
> Off leash, luckily I had my work whistle with me... that thing is loud, solved the ownership issue instantly.
> ...


 Datacan...is the ecollar to be placed on the person stealing the dog.....


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi everyone!

Rossi was found last night and is safe and well apart from a few cuts.

he was found by a lady in her garden so she called her vets who had seen the doglost post and gave her the owners number. they went and picked him up.

he is going to the vets tonight to have a check up!

thanks for everyones concerns his owner is over the moon to have him home!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

OMG! That is GREAT NEWS!! ;D ;D ;D


----------

